# (H) Eldar 1500 Points (W) IG 1500 Points



## Ilihaywe (Mar 28, 2011)

It saddens me to do so, but I am selling my eldar. It is a horrible list, but with work, it could, uh, work. It contains:

Farseer (painted. you need to make a really good deal for me to part with my farseer)

x10 Dire avengers, all assembled, 4 painted, 1 painted badly

x10 Painted Guardians with painted missile launcher platform

x1 unpainted custom storm guardian, x9 unassembled guardians

x1 Warwalker, painted, with starcannon and scatter laser

x1 Eldar warlock [painted]

x1 WELL painted falcon, w/ shuriken cannon

x5 fire dragons, x1 partly painted, x3 primed grey, x1 unprimed, x1 OOP exarch painted WELL

x6 Striking Scorpions, x5 partly painted, x1 unassembled exarch

x12 Swooping Hawks, x2 painted, x1 exarch partly painted, x9 unpainted

x1 falcon in bad condition

x1 custom fire prism, oop turret

Eldar codex

Looking for an IG swap.


----------

